# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Obras de mejora de abastecimiento desde Alange.

## REEGE

Las obras de mejora del abastecimiento desde Alange están casi concluidas.

Mérida, 28 mar (EFE).- Las obras de mejora del abastecimiento en el entorno de la presa de Alange, que benefician al municipio de Almendralejo, está casi finalizadas tras haberse acometido una inversión de más de seis millones de euros.

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, y el alcalde de Almendralejo, José María Ramírez, han visitado hoy estos trabajos.

Según recuerda la CHG en una nota remitida a Efe, el alto nivel de expansión industrial y el crecimiento poblacional de este municipio ha dejado en una situación precaria la infraestructura de abastecimiento, por lo que se hizo necesario la ampliación de este sistema y fundamentalmente lo que atañe a la capacidad de regulación y la disponibilidad de presión en la red de distribución.

Las obras han consistido fundamentalmente en la elevación del agua tratada en la estación de tratamiento de agua potable (ETAP) hasta los depósitos del Escobar -situados a 6,5 kilómetros de distancia y a unos 20 metros más de altura-, la construcción de cuatro depósitos nuevos y de una nueva conducción y el refuerzo de la red de distribución en la zona del Parque de Las Mercedes de Almendralejo.

Esta nueva infraestructura será compatible tanto con la situación actual de abastecimiento como con la futura, cuando el agua provenga de la presa de Villalba, por lo que ha sido necesario que la actuación sea reversible, es decir, que el agua discurra ahora en el sentido ETAP-Escobar y lo pueda hacer, en el futuro, en sentido contrario.

Actualmente se está procediendo al llenado de los depósitos y a la comprobación del correcto funcionamiento de todas las instalaciones.

Finalizada la fase de prueba se procederá a la demolición del depósito actual que se encuentra en muy malas condiciones y a la finalización de la urbanización del entorno de los depósitos. EFE

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------

